# Walter Taieb on board



## SW (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi everyone.. this forum seems to be the place to be... good luck. :D


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Sep 3, 2004)

Welcome to VI SW


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Walter and welcome to V.I. Control! Browse around and post an mp3 if you wish 

Take Care,

~Frederick


----------



## Mike M (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey there Walter - welcome to our slice of cyberspace. See you around the forums.

M M


----------

